# ? for all



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

With cooler air finally here, and the thought of being outside doesn't make me gasp for air, I've been tossing around the idea of doing some training with my pup in the area of hunt tests. Never done it before, so I truly have no idea where to start. Besides finding a trainer to help me, which I know I will have to do, what can I do on my own in the beginning? We do live on some acreage, approximately 40 acres with a creek running thru the property, so I do have access to some land and water. Water though right now is low, due to the drought, but won't stay that way. And I am not opposed to FF, or Collar Conditioning, just want to do everything the right way and in the right steps. I think he might have some ability in him, just need to channel his enthusiasm in the right way. I am sure his Grandma will help us too, any ideas on books/ dvd's I can get to help me understand this game?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

How old is your pup? I am doing the Hillman puppy with my now 4.5 month old. It is a DVD. The other piece I like for getting started is Cherylon Loveland's book Retriever Puppy Training: The Right Start for Hunting. The steps of basics are very clearly laid out, chapter by chapter, with look-fors to know when you are ready to move on to the next step. The only part of the process as she does it that I do not do is the marble-to-pile.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Where are you located? If you can find and join a local golden retriever club in your area, they could help you find the right trainer and with training on your own. Our local club was always offering some sort of activities for hunt, agility, conformation, etc. If you sign up for one of these events, you will meet people who have the same interests and they are very helpful. The amount of information and contacts that you will make will be more than anything that you could get from a book or DVD.


----------

